# Unregulated Inbreeding



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

I recently took my newest budgie to the vet after I noticed that he is an unnaturally filthy little guy. He was unbothered by baby food stuck all over his face and occasionally had droppings stuck to his vent (thankfully he figured that part out and keeps pretty clean regarding that area now).

The vet was thankful I brought him in since all of these signs are a cause for concern, but he isn't actually sick. Their best guess is that Sabo (the budgie in question) is simply a product of unregulated inbreeding. When I watch him now this does make a lot of sense. He's always been an easy to please/simple little bird.

My older budgie Bebop has done a pretty decent job at teaching him how to stay a little bit cleaner overall, but I was wondering if there was a list somewhere that gave information on all potential side-effects of poorly regulated breeding practices. Just so I can prepare for any complications that may arise later on in his life (physical issues, neurological disorders, etc.). 

Until then, I just wipe off his face every once in a while, mist him down once a week, and put a little extra TLC into his training.

Thanks guys! :grey:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know if there is an actual list of all the potential complications linked to inbreeding. This is a practice that for obvious reasons is not advisable nor recommended due to the many health issues the offspring can inherit.

The effects on inbreeding can be visible through the many types of malformations and physical disabilities in chicks, this can range from foot/leg/toes deformities, various beak deformities, inability to fly due to disabilities on wings. Then there are also the inner problems where the budgie's internal organs are affected, like serious issues with the liver for example, heart problems as well which makes them overall weaker and depending on the cases, they can also have mental (behavioural)/neurological issues. 
The life expectancy for inbreed budgies is also much lower, not only due to the inherited issues, but also the weakened immunity system which makes them more receptive to getting illnesses. 

I'm glad you had your Sabo examined by the avian vet and his condition is stable and he is well for now. 

If Sabo is weaned and eating on his own, you no longer need to give him the baby food. Besides the seeds/pellets you can give him fresh foods like veggies and egg food.

I'm wishing Sabo all the best!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Unregulated*

As far as I know there is no list. Breeders just recognize them. Depending on the issue a bird may be put down or sold in bulk group of pet quality budgies to pet stores. Breeders may keep these special ones as pets or give them to people who know how to care for special needs budgies. Most breeders I know have special needs flights just for these little ones.:green pied:Just love your little one. And it will show you what is needed.
Best wishes, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

Aluz the baby food is organic human baby food! I should've been clearer. I mix/put it in ice cube trays and freeze them until its time for them to have it alongside other veggies I pick up from the store. 

And yeah I couldn't find anything extensive but I get the gist of them (lower life expectancy, weird behaviors). He doesn't seem to be too affected overall.. I'm just a worrier. I guess I'll just have to keep an eye on him and do more research for the time being.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ana has done a good job of providing many of the disadvantages of inbreeding

Lack of vigor and low fertility are the two most common defects

The more a bloodline is diluted by inbreeding, the more likely there will be weakened genes passed to each successive offspring. This is the norm in all animals, not just budgies, and one of the main reasons pure-bred dogs have a greater susceptibility to disease or specific undesirable traits such as hip dysplasia.

I agree with Jo Ann .
Continue to be a vigilant budgie owner, love your little fellow as he is and provide any extra care he may need as he goes through life. :hug:*


----------

